# Any news on the Atomlab DJ fork.



## crakbot (Nov 5, 2005)

My brain tells me the spring/mcu fork would suck but I'm willing to give it a shot. I checked the site and the webstore only shows two Marzocchi forks for sale.

Has anyone got one or heard about how they work. I need a new fork but hate to dish out $500 for something that really just absorbs mistakes.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Edit.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Edit


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Edit


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Edit


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Edit


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Stupid forum.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

crakbot said:


> My brain tells me the spring/mcu fork would suck but I'm willing to give it a shot. I checked the site and the webstore only shows two Marzocchi forks for sale.
> 
> Has anyone got one or heard about how they work. I need a new fork but hate to dish out $500 for something that really just absorbs mistakes.


Nobody knows anything more than what the atomlab website can tell you.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

It took 7 tries for that bit of (misguided) wisdom? LOL!!
I don't think you could convince me that the website has info before anyone else does.....


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

sittingduck said:


> It took 7 tries for that bit of (misguided) wisdom? LOL!!
> I don't think you could convince me that the website has info before anyone else does.....


What, do _you_ know any more about it? I only know it's a coil/mcu unit with 60mm of travel, disc compatible, inverted, 20mm axle and 225 bucks(or is it 250?).

The website says all that, and AFAIK, that's all the info that's been floating around. I also know that atomlab usually puts stuff on their webstore when they're available, maybe they haven't gotten around to it yet but it doesn't show up as of right now(maybe the OP can contact Mike Flaherty [email protected] he's been really helpful to me a bunch of times). If you know more, please do share, I can see this fork being used on a 24'' bike and would love to hear about it, the a2c height looks very low.

I don't see how that is misguided wisdom?


----------



## crakbot (Nov 5, 2005)

I was just thinking that since it was a first run it might have been limited and most of the original batch were spoken for before they were even put on the website. If that was the case maybe someone here got one or knows somebody that did.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

snaky69 said:


> The website says all that, and AFAIK, that's all the info that's been floating around. I also know that atomlab usually puts stuff on their webstore when they're available, maybe they haven't gotten around to it yet but it doesn't show up as of right now(maybe the OP can contact Mike Flaherty [email protected] he's been really helpful to me a bunch of times). If you know more, please do share, I can see this fork being used on a 24'' bike and would love to hear about it, the a2c height looks very low.
> 
> I don't see how that is misguided wisdom?


 "As far as you know" Is a bit different from "Nobody knows". 
Sorry, I was just feeling a bit nit-pickish this morning. No need to take offense, as none was intended. 
Emailing Mike is probably the best advice anyone could give. If anyone knows more than what has been previously announced, it would probably be him.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

sittingduck said:


> "As far as you know" Is a bit different from "Nobody knows".
> Sorry, I was just feeling a bit nit-pickish this morning. No need to take offense, as none was intended.
> Emailing Mike is probably the best advice anyone could give. If anyone knows more than what has been previously announced, it would probably be him.


No I know you weren't trying to pick on me or anything, you're quite often helpful yourself and I appreciate your posts, we all have our nit-picking days.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

i rode one around ths weekend and thought it was kind of cool. i always liked the asthetics of it and the feel of it was farly stiff and seemed to be exclusively for single hit shock absorption, which it handled well. the fork also felt tortionally stiff as well. imo it seemed like a very viable option for a dj/park bike. i might even be giving one a try in the near future...


----------



## ETBA (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm planning on replacing my DirtJam with the Atomlabs... I have been researching as well, and haven't found a release date either. I just hope that they are available once my DirtJams give up. If anyone finds a release date, please post.
Thanks


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

I was wondering if you knew how tall/short the fork was WCH?


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

A2c????


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

i didn't do any measureing, but the fork did look to be a little tall, i'm not sure if it was because of it's design and i've been so used to seeing the traditional suspension fork look. i think it's because it's so much visually like a cruiser fork that looks a little tall. that being said, the fork didn't feel tall or ride like a raked out tall fork(and i ride a dj bike with 40mm travel and a 74 degree head angle)...


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

may i ask what bike you rode it on?


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

atomlab trail king. it was mike flaherty's bike...


----------



## jamesdc (Oct 31, 2005)

Is there a way to make it any stiffer, I'm interested in one but i weigh 230 and I want it to be rigid unless I really fvck up so it has to be stupidly stiff.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

jamesdc said:


> Is there a way to make it any stiffer, I'm interested in one but i weigh 230 and I want it to be rigid unless I really fvck up so it has to be stupidly stiff.


I seem to remember reading the coils and elastomers being interchangeable.

Here we go, directly pulled from the atomlab website:

"The stock 3.8mm spring is designed to be super stiff for smaller riders, but still solid for riders up to 240lbs. We offer an extra stiff 4.0mm spring for riders who want something extra rigid."


----------



## crakbot (Nov 5, 2005)

I sent an e-mail to Atom Lab around midnight and got a reply back in about two minutes from the President...Wow!

Anyway, they said about four weeks and they should be in.

Can't wait to try one of these puppies.


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

457 mm a2c


----------



## Formerbmx37 (Apr 7, 2007)

anyone know the a2c on the 24" fork


----------



## hacksteez (Dec 28, 2007)

Here is the skinny on the GI60 forks, they only come in a 26 size there is no 24 at the moment Mike (The boss) has 24's on his TRail King and I (Hacksaw) have 26's .I can tell you this these forks are bomb proof (or at least 37 year old hacksaw proof) I have punished the prototypes and am still trying to find somethig to complain about but I honestly can't (except for a little top out noise) because I have the fastest rebound possible set up .I also have the stiffest springs and it is stiff and when I say stiff I mean stiff (get it they are stiff). I do not have any measurements for you guys bout I do know they sit low not to low though and the way I set up my ride is pretty low anyway but it did lower the ride height of the front end.I also know that I feel alot more confident Jumping with these forks than any other suspension fork I have ever had.There is no creaking or pinging and when you look down at a cro-moly crown it makes you feel nice and safe.
The price will be under 300 bucks and there is a whole lot of combonations for springs and elastomers for dialing in the ride of the fork.Just remember , this is not no race fork (but you could use it for racing) this baby is made to beat the hell out of and have as little maintenance as humanly possible.Sure when people get them there will be the doubters and haters but if you are looking for a fork that is inexpensive , works under the most severe conditions that any Dirt Jump , SK8 Park or Street can throw at it and won't blow off at the crown I highly suggest this fork.
Contact Mike @ Atomlab for more details on arrival and price or go to www.atomlab.com for other info......Plus www.dhreno.com will have a full test on it by the end of the weekend.
"Hacksaw"


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

im pumped


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

If I go back to a suspension fork, It might be one of these.


----------



## Dave Moore (Apr 15, 2004)

sittingduck said:


> If I go back to a suspension fork, It might be one of these.


What fork you running and are you still riding the STP?


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

i believe he's running a dmr trailblade on his Stp


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Dave Moore said:


> What fork you running and are you still riding the STP?


Trailblade.


----------

